# Systmes > Windows > Windows Vista >  Installation Windows Vista alias Longhorn

## virgul

Salut,

Je vais me lancer ce soir dans l'install de la beta 1 de Vista alias Longhorn (eh oui mon patron est msdn subscriber  8) mais je pense que je ne suis pas le seul a avoir cette chance) quelqu'un a t'il quelquechose a me faire savoir es-ce que quelqu'un l'as dj essay ??


Bref Y a t'il quelqu'un qui aie un feedback a me donner ou un conseil?

Merci 

++

Thierry

----------


## Skyounet

Des que tu aura fini tu pourra poster un print screen plz.
Merci

----------


## trattos

```
je pense que je ne suis pas le seul a avoir cette chance
```

 De la chance? Lol, russir  faire tourner convenablement un Windows sans bugs ni problme de scurit a a s'appelle de la chance   ::wink::  !
Eh bien t'auras qu'a nous livrer tes impressions ici.

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

moi je l'ai installer ce WE.
1- tu ne pourras PAS (il t'envoi bouler) installer vista si ton pc a moins de 256de ram et que la partition pour installer a moins de 5,01Go pour installer

2- sur un PIV 3,4Ghz et 700Mo de ram ==> ca rame  ::): 

3- ca marche aussi sous virtual pc, mais il faut installer les drivers qui sont poss directement sur le bureau de Vista.

4- recupere les drivers beta OTB pour ati ou les nvidia sinon tu risque de te retrouver en 4bits (16couleurs et ce n'est pas joli)

5- tu as deux styles d'affichage: le style windows classique (win2000) et le style Aero 

pour le reste, j'en dis pas plus ca fera surement partie d'un article.

Vista ressemble ENORMEMENT  XP, c'est mon mot de la fin  ::):

----------


## virgul

Salut,

Dsol j'ai pas eu le temps de l'installer car y a un de mes potes qu'avait sa fte et j'ai pas eu le temps de le faire mais ce n'est que partie remise




> tu ne pourras PAS (il t'envoi bouler) installer vista si ton pc a moins de 256de ram et que la partition pour installer a moins de 5,01Go pour installer


Remarque avec XP faut 128mb de ram et 2 go donc c'est un peux l'volution logique. Je dirais mme que de toute facon si t'as pas la spec minimal de vista ca vaut mme pas la peine d'avoir un pc  ::wink::  !




> sur un PIV 3,4Ghz et 700Mo de ram ==> ca rame


On verra ce que ca donne avec mon Athlon 3000+ et 1go de ram




> - recupere les drivers beta OTB pour ati ou les nvidia sinon tu risque de te retrouver en 4bits (16couleurs et ce n'est pas joli)


Merci du conseil c'est vrai que ca m'aurait fait chier

Dommage que j'ai pas un proc 64 bit pour testez l'autre version qui devrait logiquement mieux tourner!

Bref  on verra si ca *Bringing clarity to your world*

++

Thierry

----------


## virgul

Trop cool maoi j'arrive a l'installer mais quand y redmarre y a le menu de chois de l'os xp ou vista si je choisis xp tout va bien si je choisis vista 

 ::yaisse::   cran bleu !!! et il redmarre.

Je suis trop content bon je ressaye demain mais ca fait chier pour dire qu'il n'y a pas eu un seul message d'erreur c'est dcevant! 

Bon je vais pas trop me plaindre de toute facon c'est windows et en plus c'est une bta!

++

Thierry

----------


## Skyounet

> On verra ce que ca donne avec mon Athlon 3000+ et 1ghz de ram


1 Ghz de ram c'est pas plutot 1Go.

----------


## virgul

> 1 Ghz de ram c'est pas plutot 1Go.



Effectivement je voulais mettre la frquence ffective du processeur et je savais plus  alors j'ai mis la ram et j'ai pas chang l'unit

Si tu veux tout savoir c de la kingston et j'en suis plutot ravi!

++

Thierry

----------


## trattos

> Remarque avec XP faut 128mb de ram et 2 go donc c'est un peux l'volution logique


Correction minimum 256Mo et 3Go pour Windows XP!

----------


## gangsoleil

> Remarque avec XP faut 128mb de ram et 2 go donc c'est un peux l'volution logique
> 			
> 		
> 
> Correction minimum 256Mo et 3Go pour Windows XP!


Faux. Sur le trs srieux site de Tom's Hardware, on peut lire : 




> Le matriel minimum requis est le suivant :
> 
>     * PC avec un processeur  300 MHz ou suprieur. *233 MHz tant le minimum* (systme mono ou bi-processeur support). Processeur Intel Pentium/Celeron ou AMD K6/Duron/Athlon recommand.
>     * 128 Mo de mmoire ou suprieure recommande. *64 Mo tant le minimum support.*
>     * Rsolution vido SVGA (800 x 600) ou suprieure
>     * *1.5 Go d'espace disque disponible*
>     * CD-ROM ou DVD-ROM
>     * Clavier
>     * Souris Microsoft ou compatible


Je n'ai pas eu le temps de vrifier ces infos sur le site de Microsoft, mais j'ai vu XP pro tourner sur 64 Mo de RAM, et il fonctionne trs bien (attention, je n'ai pas dit que c'tait une configuration optimale, mais il fonctionne parfaitement bien sur cette machine).

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

en meme temps sur un site serieux, j'ai vu ce matin que la config minimum de Vista etait 128 de ram. et bah mon premier essai, ma machine virutelle avait 250 de ram et il m'a dit gentilment qu'il ne s'installerai pas tant que je n'aurais pas pas 256Mo de ram. Donc ici, pas de passe-droit.





> 1.5 Go d'espace disque disponible


d'accord avec ca, mais si apres on n'installe aucun logiciel  ::): 
de la meme facon, Vista ma refus ma partition de 5Go alors qu'il en prend 3,9 je crois bien.

on verra bien d'ici l  ::):

----------


## trattos

Dsol mais a reste 256Mo pour Windows XP. De toute faon Windows prfre utiliser la mmoire virtuelle sur disque dur que la mmoire RAM.

----------


## virgul

Super Vista!!!

Bref j'ai essay de l'install avec Virtual PC mais rien  faire au moment de slctionn la partition pour l'install il me met unavailable mon disque ( et je suis bloqu l ) je ne comprend pas quelqu'un a deja eu ce genre de cas?

Je suis trop dcu!

++

Thierry

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

> Super Vista!!!
> 
> Bref j'ai essay de l'install avec Virtual PC mais rien  faire au moment de slctionn la partition pour l'install il me met unavailable mon disque ( et je suis bloqu l ) je ne comprend pas quelqu'un a deja eu ce genre de cas?


bah tu cres une partition dessus (Format), tu cre une partition d'AU MOINS 5,01Go, ou il va t'evoyer bouler. Apres, si c'est tjs unaivailable, tu reboot la machine virtuelle (reinitialise). et tu installe. Si ca ne marche toujours pas, il faudra ds le boot, appyuer syr shift+F10 (un truc comme ca) et taper 4 lignes de commandes pour crer la partition en ligne de commande. (c'est marqu un peu partout sur le net   ::roll::  )

----------


## virgul

Salut,

bon j'ai dj essayer les 2 premires on va essayer celle avec:




> appyuer syr shift+F10 (un truc comme ca) et taper 4 lignes de commandes pour crer la partition en ligne de commande.


c'est les traditionnel : fdisk et format?

Au faite tu met quoi comme type de partition quand tu es dans le config de virtual PC? - other, -os2, -WinXP, ... ?

++

Thierry

p.s. je comprend pas pourquoi j'ai ces problmes vu qu'avoir tout le monde y arrive a install ce satan Vista (ca commence dj   ::twisted::  ) sur Virtual PC!

----------


## virgul

J'y suis enfin arriv mais en l'installant en dure pas sur un pc virtuel.

Je sais ca fait longtemps mais voici qquelque printscren de la dernire build 5231:








Si vous avez des questions ou vous voulez des autre capture d'cran demandez!

++

Thierry

----------


## Hoegaarden

moi j'aime bien la forme de la poubelle elle est design    ::D:

----------

